# 28" rims new!!



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been looking for a set of rims and tires to make a 1890's tandem ridable, so I thought I would share what I thought would look good with everybody. Check out this site and give feedback if you like.

http://www.theoldbicycleshowroom.co.uk/28-x-112-vintage-westwood-rim-51-p.asp


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder how the painted rims would hold up with brakes. I got the cream tires and the would be so much better with black rims.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 22, 2010)

I believe those are 635mm. The old 28" wheels for your tandem are equivalent to a modern 700c which are 622mm. Those rims are also for rod brakes only. I bought a set of Velocity Blunt 29er (700c) disc rims and had them powder coated for my '41 Iver Johnson that originally had 28" wheels. I found some decent cheap all black tires for them. The alternative is to find an old set of steel clad or all wood rims and then buy expensive repro tires.

Jim


----------



## pelletman (Mar 22, 2010)

There is someone in the latest Wheelmen newsletter selling new wood rims also.  Noah Stutzman  330-897-1391.  $80 each


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 22, 2010)

*info might be a bit erronious(sic?)*



66TigerCat said:


> I believe those are 635mm. The old 28" wheels for your tandem are equivalent to a modern 700c which are 622mm. Those rims are also for rod brakes only. I bought a set of Velocity Blunt 29er (700c) disc rims and had them powder coated for my '41 Iver Johnson that originally had 28" wheels. I found some decent cheap all black tires for them. The alternative is to find an old set of steel clad or all wood rims and then buy expensive repro tires.
> 
> Jim




what makes them for only rod brakes?
id assume that a coaster brake hub with 36 holes would work
naysay holds no water for diy'ers
i personnally have a pair and they work&fit perfectly


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rod actuated stirrup brakes pull the brake pads up against the underside of the rim rather than pressing them against the side of the rim. These rims are designed so they will function with stirrup brakes but can obviously be mounted to and used with a coaster brake or a fixed hub neither of which use the rim as a braking surface.

As for size, they are marginally larger than the original spec 28” rims and tires used on American bicycles. The difference is approximately ½’ in diameter and they will probably fit most American 28” frames without any clearance problems. The size difference is visibly noticeable though, especially when the larger wheels are used on fendered bikes so, in that respect, they are not a perfect substitute.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 22, 2010)

Relax, I wasn't trying to discourage any diy'ers. The rims are clearly made for rod brakes, you can lace whatever you want to them, obviously a coaster brake hub would work. I didn't make that clear.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 22, 2010)

pelletman said:


> There is someone in the latest Wheelmen newsletter selling new wood rims also.  Noah Stutzman  330-897-1391.  $80 each




Noah was walking around with his wood rims at the last spring Memory Lane meet and they looked awesome! He can make them out of most species of wood, and hole drillings.


----------



## sam (Mar 22, 2010)

The tires for 635s are a bit smaller in size than the old single tube 700s---kinda evens out when using them on old American bikes.Aloy rims are also a plus as they weigh less.Drum brakes on your tandem would also be good,or at least one on the front.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 22, 2010)

This is the bike I got the idea from. It's made by Pashley.

http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/guvnor.html


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a pair of old kinda rusty steel english 28s that I painted black.  Not as cool as the anodized alloy, nor as light but they are a lot cheaper.  English origionals tend to come in 32/40 hole pairs.  not always easy to find the right hub.


----------

